# leaking shower faucet, Brand search and solution



## MarkandJulie (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, 
this is the logo on the faucet in our bathroom shower(see photos attached). 

Does anyone know what brand is this ? 

Previous owners have no clue since it was there when they bought the house. 

We can't find a similar faucet kit 

Can you help us identify this brand in the photo or do you have a solution to a leaking knob? 

We need to change it but we don't want to destroy the shower and redo plumbing. 

Nothing fits on the heads

thanks 

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I doubt the Logo on your shower has anything to do with who manufactured the valve. That said, this site is for Pro's and they will not help you.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MarkandJulie said:


> Hi,
> this is the logo on the faucet in our bathroom shower(see photos attached).
> 
> Does anyone know what brand is this ?
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It's nice to see that Mark and Julie are using bio-degradable plastic bags.....:thumbsup:

As for the shower valve issue, a plumbing professional would be your best bet. A good one will be able to identify the valve.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I doubt the Logo on your shower has anything to do with who manufactured the valve. That said, this site is for Pro's and they will not help you.
> 
> Mark


I will help Julie if she looks good.......:thumbsup:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibtl.................


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Send each one of us a check and we'll help ya..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I would strongly recomend getting a licensed plumber in there and having them put in a delta or moen shower valve with a remodel plate. By the time you buy all the proper parts for your valve and have them installed you can just about put a new one in and have a trouble free valve for years to come.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

